# Kitty got a new video



## aflacglobal (Dec 3, 2007)

Kitty's on the move again. :arrow: 
http://youtube.com/watch?v=2HDx7RPymuM

My god what bored people can do.lol
Check it out.
:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Never_Evil (Dec 4, 2007)

That rocks. Im not much of a chuck fan, but its still a great song.


----------



## aflacglobal (Dec 4, 2007)

Thanks Evil.


----------



## Noxx (Dec 4, 2007)

I've commented it on youtube


----------



## aflacglobal (Dec 4, 2007)

http://youtube.com/watch?v=Qit3ALTelOo&feature=related


----------



## Noxx (Dec 4, 2007)

Look at this, so funny :lol: 

http://youtube.com/watch?v=lu1wNxr9Sqg


----------



## aflacglobal (Dec 4, 2007)

Oh. he would get his a** kicked over my Mountain Dew.

Mountain Dew (coffee in the winter ) and Cigarettes baby. The breakfast of champions.


----------



## jimdoc (Dec 4, 2007)

Conan Obrien's are the best when he pulls the lever;

http://youtube.com/watch?v=EIH_LoJYQ3M&feature=related

http://youtube.com/watch?v=8PUVl24vjXo&feature=related


----------



## aflacglobal (Dec 4, 2007)

Jump kid i'll catch you. lol


----------



## Noxx (Dec 4, 2007)

Tasting soil for a plane crash area !? :shock:


----------



## aflacglobal (Dec 4, 2007)

Yeah, but in his defense he did smell it first. :roll: 


But the way Google video sucks. Glad they don't index us or i might have the men in black suits show up. I'm already worried about Chuck Norris. lol

Gold refining forum video views
Youtube= 2,368
Google= 55 :shock: :shock: :shock: 
But google does help with the keyword indexing for the video.

Anybody find their way here via a video :?: :?: :?:


----------



## aflacglobal (Dec 22, 2007)

:arrow: :arrow: :arrow: :arrow: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4Ui1L4jqhGs


----------

